# Rescue Raffle Question



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm hoping that SM would like to continue our tradition of holding an on-line rescue raffle, but with so many newbies, I'm not certain that this would still be a viable event.

If we do hold the raffle, I would propose requesting raffle items in June/July and then actually have the Raffle at the end of August with the ability to donate to rescue organizations during June, July and August.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sign me up.


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

I would be willing to participate! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to offer up my wine glasses. Count me in!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh boy -- the wine glasses. I love mine. And I love your new design too.


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would definitely be there to donate to rescue, but I am not sure I would be able to make prizes. My life is kind of upside down at this time...also I will be working on the prizes for the Tiara contest. If I had a say in it, we would do it later. But I will most certainly donate.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's been really fun in the past. I'm in for donating both to the raffle and to rescues.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm up for some more fun. It's a good cause. 




Sylvia, you don't have to donate a prize....if you buy a few tickets, you might even win something!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We plan to participate  .


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

At first I thought it was not such a good idea....why donate prizes rather than just donating the money to rescue. But, I learned that the raffle stimulates donations. It makes it fun and becomes a SM community effort. I do, however, believe that the best donations come from people who are able to make things that have a greater value than the money they spend. But, no matter how we do it...we do collect an impressive amount to rescue. I'm in. No matter what crap life throws at me...I am in.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I'm up for some more fun. It's a good cause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last year I won two prizes. I was over the moon happy just to win something....in the end my prizes were more than the total of the money I donated. Well, thanks to my darling Christine, who was way *too* generous.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

Im in as well :thumbsup:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am in but will be unable to donate a quilt but will donate something. I always have fun with the raffle.


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

I would be happy to donate something from Hawaii - open to any and all suggestions!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm in. Lets do it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sooooooooooo glad that it seems like most people want to continue with the SM Rescue Raffle. I will put together a new thread sometime next week that explains the Rescue Raffle for those that haven't participated in prior years.

Even if it's just a little, I'm always so thrilled when we can help the rescues.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Count me in, naturally I'll donate a Tanner Tog.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Count me in, naturally I'll donate a Tanner Tog.


Marti, someday I'm going to win one of your beautiful items!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lynn, I'm in! I told you last year you can count on me to donate a prize!:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynn.....I'll donate a couple hand painted items if they are of interest to members.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Lynn.....I'll donate a couple hand painted items if they are of interest to members.


Claire -- you are always sooooooooooooooooo generous with your talent. 

And are you kidding -- EVERYONE wants to win something from you. You know how much we adore your work, and you know that I'm one of your biggest fans!!!:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Count on me for a donation! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Lynn.....I'll donate a couple hand painted items if they are of interest to members.


Claire, are you kidding? 
:chili::chili:

I'm in!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Lynn.....I'll donate a couple hand painted items if they are of interest to members.



:rofl::rofl::rofl: *"If* they are of interest?" I wish you could have been at the AMA luncheon auction. Of course, we wouldn't expect anything that wonderful, but you should know that we love your Malt paintings. You could scribble it on a used paper towel and we'd buy tickets hoping to win.:wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sylie said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: *"If* they are of interest?" I wish you could have been at the AMA luncheon auction. Of course, we wouldn't expect anything that wonderful, but you should know that we love your Malt paintings. You could scribble it on a used paper towel and we'd buy tickets hoping to win.:wub:


Well said, Sylvia!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

WOW, you are all so inspiring! I thank you for your kind remarks. I'll try not to disappoint you.

It's that kind of inspiration that helps to ignite the creative fire!

Many thanks to all you sweet friends.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, count me in.


----------

